# Rats that licks your tongue and goes into your mouth?



## Fusion200 (Apr 30, 2014)

I saw it oin a video, the rat was a dentist XD Is it safe for the rat? (humans have bacteria in mouth) Anyone that does this? I had a rat lick my tongue once, lol.


----------



## Fabio (Apr 30, 2014)

Mine does it to me daily, but I don't mind so I never looked it up haha. Will keep a watch on this thread if it might be bad for them to do it. <3


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

It's nicknamed Rodentistry, mine do it all the time, some times they force it on me lol. It's fine for them to do it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

Mine do it sometimes, usually when I'm opening my mouth to talk. Lol, I might be the only one, but I'm not a fan. I don't mind kisses but getting in my mouth is a bit weird.


----------



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

Two of our three rats love doing it - they lick, lick, lick teeth, etc at every opportunity! I think it's quite sweet, apart from when they use their paws to hold my mouth open, and their sharp claws gouge my inner cheek or lip! No harm done to them or me apart from that, though.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

haha! omg my one of two does this!! makes me gag he tries to put his head that far into my mouth! -I swear he's trying to murder me by suffocation! makes me laugh tbf.


----------



## xColdBones (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh my god, I thought this only happened to me. Jenny will stick her head in my mouth after I've eaten something, and like try to lick my teeth. She'll get her paws and like open my mouth more and try to get it. It's so weird and I don't often let her do it. I think it's funny.. but also strange. My other two don't do it, Pepper only licks my lips if she smells something. She's a licker.


----------



## flamegurl (Apr 30, 2013)

I think its a cool little trick!! Those claws do hurt sometimes though! My latte has always done this to me and it freaks my friends out, but I love it!! haha


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

It is true that humans can have some bad bacteria in their mouths. I know that some vets discourage people letting their birds eat from their mouths because of some of the bacteria in our saliva, and it may not be the best for rats, but I don't think it's super dangerous. 

Beadle likes to do this to me. I try to keep him from putting his paws in my mouth because he tends walk right through his puddles of urine (I know it's his because Gustav uses the litter box). Gustav will sniff, but he's far too civilized to eat from another animal's mouth, haha!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

Mine do it often, but most often after I have eaten something, like they are checking for crumbs. I was just figuring they smelled the food on my breath.


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

My rats give me kisses me on the mouth, but they've never tried to crawl inside. Not sure I'd be comfortable with that.


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

xColdBones said:


> She'll get her paws and like open my mouth more and try to get it.





flamegurl said:


> Those claws do hurt sometimes though!


My experience is if you let them into your mouth once they'll try to force/pry their way in in the future. If you never let them have the mouth they might sniff at it but tend not to try to tear it open with their paws. Some people think it's neat, some don't like it. Teaching a rat to "kiss" is after all an easy trick to teach them. I don't let my rats into my mouth as I don't want them trying to force their way in when I don't want them there.


----------



## Kevin<3Mai (Jan 22, 2014)

Same here! I have a boy that loves to do that.


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

Am I the only one that thinks that _any animal _that walks around on their own poop and pee, needs to keep their dirty feet away from my mouth? Seriously, people...that's so gross. Do you bathe them or something first?


----------



## SneakyLord (Mar 22, 2014)

It does seem gross in that context, but we're exposed to much worse, grosser things in day to day life than to our rats mucky paws. They are clean animals, and it's not the end of the world if you do get poo and pee in your mouth, you may think it as gross, who wouldn't, but you just simply clean your mouth. Problem solved. It might be a bit more gross if you swollowed it though, but your stomach and immune system will take care of it then.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Just about the very last thing Fuzzy Rat did was to motion for me to lift her higher, which I did, keep in mind she was very disabled and died less than an hour later... so I lifted her up to my lips and she preened the dead skin from my lips one last time, to be honest, for the first time it actually hurt, but she didn't draw blood... 

All my rats have done rat dentistry, I never gave it too much thought... but it apparently meant a great deal to Fuzzy Rat to preen me that way, if it was just about the very last thing she thought about doing in the final moments of her life. So I'm thinking there's some element of bonding associated with the practice that might even supersede the food issue.


----------

